# Extending an existing exposed aggregate driveway



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi All,

We have an existing exposed agg driveway that we would like to extend, adding thin i.e. 18 inch strips to each side, plus adding a new area to park a boat. A picture looking from the house to the entrance is shown below, plus a rough plan showing the new areas in peach.

Is this a feasible proposition? Can the strips be tied in to the existing driveway so they don't slide down the hill - it is hard to tell from the picture, but there is a granite boulder retaining wall along the left side of the driveway?

Would it be best to dye the concrete a slightly darker color to provide a 'frame', instead of trying to match the existing surface?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really would be best for you to contact some local concrete finishers on this one. There going to know the local conditions better then us.
There most likly going to suggest to not tie the two sections together.
Reasons being there going to move a differant rates so there's should just be an expantion strip at the joint. 
If they form a berm on the outer edges (a deeper area) it will stay in place.
As far as a differant color that's up to you, but might look nice.


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Joe. We've already put out some feelers to get quotes; I just like to get some initial feedback so the contractor doesn't look at me like I've got a third arm growing from my forehead when I explain what I want!

Any insight into the questions I should be asking the concrete dudes?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not really a pretty straight foward job. May just ask him how he plans to prep it.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think getting creative with the color, and perhaps even the texture, of the border would look great. Rather than an addition, it can be made to look like is was planned this way if done correctly.

As for tieing them together, I would certainly recommend doing so. Rebar dowels every few feet drilled & pounded into the existing slab would suffice. There is no need for any kind of "expansion" joint in this situation.

One more piece of advise. Be ready to pay a substantial amount of money per sq. foot for the narrow borders on the drive. It likely takes as long, or even longer, to excavate the soil, form & gravel each border as it would to install the driveway it abuts. Also, those planting that close to the drive don't make it any easier.


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

@jomama45, I heartily agree with you in that if we could maybe have a stamped concrete pattern to imitate small pavers or something then it would like like a frame to the exisiting exp agg, and not just a hastily patched on addition.

Re: the shrubs etc, don't worry - I've got father-in-law helping us out removing all of those!

Thanks
Chris


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

stamped is the way to go imno,,, you're going to have trouble duplicating the color of the exist conc along w/the wear pattern of the exposed aggregate - again imo,,, you can color the addl conc, stamp it, do all kinds of stuff to it after it cures,,, tie bars are essential as jo posts - i'd epoxy them into the existing conc & grease the other 1/2 - no expansion jnt - just place the fresh against the existing - don't worry as it won't bond


----------

